# weird little growth...



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

emma check it doesn't have legs, from the look of it it looks like a tick, i have a little green tick remover from pets at home rotate anti clock wise to remove head and then apply alcohol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry only half read the post lol,looks like a trip to the vets just to put your mind at ease


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I definitely can't see any legs...I did think tick at first but its not round like a tick...although Ive only had to deal with one tick in the past so I'm not an expert, some maybe look different...


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

first thoughts were it looks like a skin tag or wart
but if it is growing then I would let the vet have a look
keep us posted


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

It does have the look of a papilloma, but I'd have the vet check it out.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oklay, you call me over protective, a worry war, whatever, but I would certainly have it looked at. Honey had that odd looking place come up on her rear leg. It was about the size of a pencil earser and was flesh colored and sort of mushy. Made me think of a teeny tiny balloon half full of water. I took her to my vet and he looed at it and said he didn't think it was nything to orry about, but bring her in one morning when he was doing surgery and he would "zap" it off. Now this vet is a very caucaius guy and he wasn't worried.

I took her in th next day an he just gave her a little oal an he cut off (with her trying t lick the face of the tech holding her) When h came out he had a "look" on hi face I had seen before and I knew it was not good. He said it was "ugly" under neath and he suspected cancer and was sending it off. The result came back, mast cell tumor, no clean edges.

So we wet her up for surgery to remove a much larger area of her leg (I got to be in OR and watc the entire fascinating thing) This time the report came back, clean edges. So, I fret over every little bump. By the way, in the past I hadhad bumps removed from other dogs and they had alwasy been fatty cysts, etc, never a cancer tumor. This was the only one. But I think it pays to make sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow has a skin tag but it is much pinker. I do know the muzzle is a common place to find Papillomas.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a skin tag to me.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My bet is papilloma. Watch for others. They can also be contagious between dogs, although the strength of an individual dog's immune system has a lot to do with it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh - check INSIDE her mouth, too.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That makes sense as the drugs suppress her immune system...I will look out for others. I haven't taken her to the vets today as I decided I will take her straight to the specialist as she knows about her condition and the drugs she is on. It will be a few days before she can see the specialist as she only comes to Leeds weekly...if there are any dramatic changes to the growth in the next day or so I will take her to the local vets. Ive been reading online about warts in dogs and it looks like that is what it may be...but she is due at the specialist soon anyway, I will just bring the appointment forward a little.

Thank you everyone for your advice, much appreciated as always!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Could also be a histiocytoma...but it looks more warty.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Appears to be what Harley had on his lower lip, had it biopsied as a precaution by needle aspiration but turned out to be papilloma. just went away on it's own. Our wishes to you it turns out the same way.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry Emma, I am absolutley no help whatsoever, other than to say good on you for spotting it!! I hope it turns out to be something simple, I'm sure it will be, but make sure you let us know what the vet says.


----------

